# How does SherpaShare app know when a trip has started and ended?



## SanPedroLover (Oct 26, 2015)

I'm trying to get the SherpaShare app set up on Android...went out for a test ride for about 4 miles logged into it, mileage tracker is turned on, and it wasnt showing anything as I was driving.

Then got back home, logged off for a few minutes, logged in again and it finally shows the trip & route and wanted me to mark it 'business' or 'personal'.

Does that mean that after every Uber/Lyft trip you have to log out & log back in? Does one need to be logged into Uber/Lyft for it to work properly?

Since I can find no way to officially start/end a trip on this app...how does it know a trip has ended or if I'm just idling somewhere for a long period of time? How does it know that I've started a new trip and am not on the same previous trip?

Any help would be appreciated or any advice on another app you like to use for this would be great. Thanks!

I have been Google searching about this but couldnt find much and it doesnt explain on the SS website that I can see.


----------



## timj (Oct 11, 2015)

I personally gave up on SherpaShare because it couldn't pick up on any of my trips when I was driving unless I stopped for like 5 minutes or something crazy like that. I know they have a new version of the app that is suppose to have a new trip engine but I haven't had a chance to check it out yet. It would have to be way better at picking up trips or allow me to tell it when they start and stop or it will still be worthless to me.


----------



## SanPedroLover (Oct 26, 2015)

Thanks for the response, man. Yeah it's looking like it might be useless to me, still waiting to hear back from their help dept. I'm gonna check out TripLog app instead and see how that works. Or just might start logging it myself with notepad on my phone.

FWIW, I just d/l'ed their most recent version and am having this problem.

Do you use any other particular app or just log miles yourself by using Uber/Lyft data?


----------



## SanPedroLover (Oct 26, 2015)

Never mind this...gonna use TripLog instead. Way easier to use and has a nice simple widget to start recording miles and stop with a few pushes. Just realized it doesnt matter what companies the miles are for just need to total miles anyways.

Still gonna keep SS for the heatmap and chat sections.


----------



## phoneguy (Apr 15, 2015)

I am in the processes of learning to write android apps and I have a plan to do the following. MY DREAM. I am going to set up the app so that it has 2 buttons. Begin/End Day and Start/Stop Trip. It will have above that, a place that will show the Millage breakdown. It will also keep a file on the SD card of all the GPS positions so that if you do get audited by the IRS, it is a something you can pull up to show where you where that day. 

I am in the process of building it. I haven't decided if it will be purchase or ad based. Let me know which you would rather have? ($0.99) or banner ad.

Also let me know what other feature you would like to see - I was thinking of when you ended a trip, you put in the amount so you can track your earnings.


----------



## Qdog915 (May 16, 2015)

Sherpa uses the speed at which the device is moving to determine if you are driving. It assume you can't walk/run more than 15 mph or so.


----------



## UberGNVPartner (Oct 20, 2015)

SanPedroLover 
Uber has an API for developers. https://developer.uber.com/v1/endpoints/ At some point during your interacton with the SherpaShare website you allowed them to access your Uber account.


----------

